# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Xianghao's galaxy rasbora have reproduced!

## Xianghao

Hi guys, just to share the good news, I have kept 5 rasbora galaxies in my 2 feet cherry shrimp tank for a few months and yesterday night i spotted 3 fish fry swimming around. I feel quite proud having read that wild rasbora galaxies are under threat, however I am also quite clueless as to how to ensure the survival of the fry. Anybody care to share any experience?

The fry are really small and i do not have a good camera, so I doubt I will post any pics unless the fry get bigger..  :Smile:

----------


## genes

Wow. congrats! The first person here (if i am not wrong) to report a successful spawn from this fish.

By the way, they have been renamed to Danio margaritatus and not a rasbora.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u....php?news=1538

----------


## Merviso

Well done bro... maybe you can share with us your tank setup and also photos of your whole tank; so that we can have a better understanding of what kind of environment is suitable for them... Cheers!

----------


## Xianghao

i only can find 1 fry swimming around now..  :Sad:  its grown larger but still doesnt look like the adult.. hmm i never really feed the fry anything special i was hoping there was enough junk in my tank for the fry to survive *because* my tank is already quite mature and predominantly moss with alot of hiding place meant for my cherry shrimp.

----------


## Xianghao

Hi guys, sorry for not posting any pics of my galaxy rasbora offspring earlier. Here is one decent pic i took recently- the baby hk.as developed the nice patterns of the adults. Currently I have about 5 more offspring in my shrimp tank, I am waiting for them to grow bigger before transferring them to my other tan

----------


## Xianghao

I am not sure how to upload the picture because I have already used it in another thread. Anyway here is the link.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...9&postcount=41

----------


## torque6

Pic is unclear, perhaps it have been better to highlight the fries.

----------


## mickthefish

i bred this danio when they first come out in the UK in 07, the fry do need infusoria in the early stages of life thats why your only getting a few fry.

mick

----------


## MartialTheory

Can u please post the stats of ur tank?

Like ph, kh and tempture along other things. I like to see what is nessacary to breed them.

----------


## Xianghao

my ph is 7.. kh i did not measure though. temperature in my tank around this time of the season is usually below 25 degrees celsius. I think whats important is that there should be ample hiding place, ie moss.

----------


## bettabetter

Congrats bro on the spawn!

----------


## Puffer

> my ph is 7.. kh i did not measure though. temperature in my tank around this time of the season is usually below 25 degrees celsius. I think whats important is that there should be ample hiding place, ie moss.


Hi Xiaohao, congrats on your spawn. I've 5 of these fish in a bushy java moss tank and it's been a month and I still don't see any fry. How do you manage your tank temperature at 25? Mine's constantly at 26 with a big fan on 24 hrs. I add in ketapang leaves to keep the water soft though.

----------


## Puffer

> i bred this danio when they first come out in the UK in 07, the fry do need infusoria in the early stages of life thats why your only getting a few fry.
> 
> mick


Mick, I know you're an expert in this area. What's your advice on the ratio of male-female in a moss-rich breeding tank?

----------


## mickthefish

i work on a ratio of i male to 3 or 4 females, i had a group of 4 males to 6 females and it worked pretty good.
in your tank which i think is perfect as a spawning tank, any fries to be seen will be within the first 2 inches at the water surface as they grow they go nearer to the base.
i had a small tank to raise the fry, so when fry were seen i netted them out and raised them in that tank.
why are you trying to make the water soft as this fish in caught in fairly hard water, mine were spawning in a ph of 7+ with a hardness of 10.
but i've spawned them in soft water just as an experiment.

mick

----------


## Puffer

> ..why are you trying to make the water soft as this fish in caught in fairly hard water, mine were spawning in a ph of 7+ with a hardness of 10.
> but i've spawned them in soft water just as an experiment.
> 
> mick


Mick, I keep the water soft as there are c. habrosus and shrimps which I'm also hoping them to spawn. Thanks for the useful information. I shall give the fish a boost in male population very shortly. I currently house 3 plump females and 2 colourful males. Did you trigger their spawn by inducing colder water during water changes?

----------


## mickthefish

there's no trigger needed Rob, usually when you see the males doing a darting dance and their colour intensifies then you know he's on the hunt for females.

mick

----------


## Xianghao

> Hi Xiaohao, congrats on your spawn. I've 5 of these fish in a bushy java moss tank and it's been a month and I still don't see any fry. How do you manage your tank temperature at 25? Mine's constantly at 26 with a big fan on 24 hrs. I add in ketapang leaves to keep the water soft though.


I think my tank is situated at a place with good ventilation, plus the weather nowadays is rather cooling, and also i only use 18w light so the temperature is below 25 degrees, in the mornings it can even go as low as below 24 degrees.

----------


## Xianghao

wow u guys are really well researched.. on the other hand my success is based largely on luck..  :Smile:

----------


## Puffer

I think I've read almost everything there is on this fish, yet I haven't got the 'luck' to see fry. People's been saying this is one of the easiest to breed, yet this is my second or third failed attempt to breed this fish. I've had success with discus, cherry barbs (thanks to mick), german rams, croaking gourami etc., yet...Anyway, this may be my final attempt at it. Let's hope mick's magical advice helps!

----------


## beetroot

mick mentioned a "darting dance" which i cannot visualise.. oops.
but i saw a circling dance which lasted quite a while. is that a "mating" dance or a "fighting" dance?

----------


## Casablanca

> mick mentioned a "darting dance" which i cannot visualise.. oops.
> but i saw a circling dance which lasted quite a while. is that a "mating" dance or a "fighting" dance?


It should be a "courtship" dance between the male and female.

However, it could also be flaring between two males. If you have a picture, then the sex of the pair could be determined  :Wink: 

cheers,

----------


## beetroot

wasn't able to take a picture as they were at the rear of the tank, and i was peeping through (under) the coconut java moss which is overgrown too. and saw two doing a steady circling dance. haha. could not see clearly their gender. 
thanks.

----------


## Puffer

Males are more colourful (particularly on its fins) and colours more intensed. This should be the 'courtship' dance. Congrats. Keep a lookout on the upper tank as there are reports that fry tend to swim on the upper region. I've been trying to spawn this fish and yet to reap result.

----------


## Casablanca

> Males are more colourful (particularly on its fins) and colours more intensed. This should be the 'courtship' dance. Congrats. Keep a lookout on the upper tank as there are reports that fry tend to swim on the upper region. I've been trying to spawn this fish and yet to reap result.


Males have a _double_ orange stripe on its anal fin  :Wink: 

cheers,

----------


## dff

how do we tell male from female?

----------


## beetroot

Puffer and Casablanca have just explained in their posts  :Knockout: .

----------


## Orcishwarrior

i seriously think temperature plays a crucial role in the success of breeding for many species of fishes other than Galaxy

----------


## Xianghao

i would suppose they would require cooler waters.. something around 26 degrees ish..

----------


## CrazyPlantLady

I was successful with raising the temperature 1/2 of a degree each day for a week, then doing a large (50%) cooler water change. They scattered eggs that day.

----------


## Casablanca

> I was successful with raising the temperature 1/2 of a degree each day for a week, then doing a large (50&#37 cooler water change. They scattered eggs that day.


Thats wonderful news!!  :Jump for joy: 

Have they hatched yet? 

cheers,

----------


## Bybloz

My "galaxies" have consistently spawned in my 2 office tanks, producing numerous fry. Both were planted community tanks. I have since decom these tanks when my office moved. I did not do anything special. Just ensured clean water and adequate food of both live and flakes. I am convinced for us here in S'pore, the clincher is *cool temperature.* My office ambient temperature is kept around 25 degrees.

----------


## CrazyPlantLady

Yes, Casablanca, they have hatched. This is the 3rd set of fry. I kept 5 from the last set and will keep 5 from this set, then retire the original set of parents to a planted community tank. They are about 2 years old now, and do not know how long they live or how old they were when I got them.

----------


## Casablanca

> Yes, Casablanca, they have hatched. This is the 3rd set of fry. I kept 5 from the last set and will keep 5 from this set, then retire the original set of parents to a planted community tank. They are about 2 years old now, and do not know how long they live or how old they were when I got them.


 :Jump for joy: 

Congrats!! I think they should live beyond 3 years under good care. Do you mind sharing the kH, pH and temperature of your Galaxy rasbora breeding setup?

Much appreciated!  :Smug: 

cheers,

----------


## CrazyPlantLady

The kH I do not know. pH is 6.6 (my tapwater is 7.8 but the driftwood brings it down to 6.6). Temp is kept at 25 normally, but when I've gotten them to spawn, its been raised slowly (1/2 degree per day) to 28, and then a 50% water change with cooler water (22 or 23 degrees) that brings it to 25 when completed. 

Each time they have spawned, that is what I had done. I've done the above and they have NOT spawned too, many times, so it doesn't always work.

I also feed them only live foods the week before I start raising the temperature and the week the temperature is going up: brine shrimp, microworms and blackworms. They spawn on java moss and also riccia.

They do the dancing almost constantly. I have 5 males and 7 females in my original group. My reason for retiring the original group is that I do not know how old they are. I've had them over 2 yrs now, and they were adults when I acquired them. They may be 2 1/2 yrs old or 5, I have no way to know. But with the fry I've raised, I know exactly how old they are, so I'm hoping to keep records and see what I get for lifespan. Where I am, they are called Celestial Pearl Danio now, no longer Galaxy Rasbora. If I can get it to work later, I'll post some pictures I have of them. They live with some Chili Rasbora, and I'm trying to get them to breed too.

----------

